# Winterklamotten



## cherub1509 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
bald startet meine erste Herbst/Winter Saison. Bisher habe ich nur Sommer-Kleidung.

Was tragt ihr bei dem Wetter? Wo kauft ihr ein?

Danke für eure Tipps!

LG Steffi


----------



## Chrige (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich machte bis jetzt gute Erfahrung mit dem "Zwiebelprinzip". Letztes Jahr schaute dies (bei -5°C) normalerweise so aus:

- normale Schuhe (die meisten meiner Freunde haben spezielle Winterschuhe)
- wasserdichte, warme Socken
- Lange warme Tights (mit Polster)
- Shorts drüber
- warmes Thermolangarmshirt
- Softshell-Gilet
- dünne Softshelljacke
- Buff um den Hals
- Langfinger Handschuhe
- "Unter-Helm-Kappe" unter dem Helm

Ich denke allerdings, dass dies sehr individuell ist. Ich habe nicht gerne zu heiss. Deshalb hatte ich letzten Winter die dünne Softshelljacke während den Aufstiegen meist im Rucksack und zog sie als Windstopper nur bei den Abfahrten an (oder wenn es wirklich bitter kalt war).
Meine Erfahrung war, dass ich schlussendlich weniger neue Teile brauchte, als ich dachte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cherub1509 (7. Oktober 2013)

Gut zu wissen
Was sind denn Wasserdichte Socken? Habe ich ja noch nie gehört
Habe überlegt mir eine Softshell Hose zu kaufen...
Mit dem Zwiebel-Prinzip versuche ich es auch meistens. Ich mag es nämlich weder zu warm noch zu kalt


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2013)

Basics fÃ¼r den Winter:

- gute SportunterwÃ¤sche (fÃ¼r den Feuchtigkeitstransport weg vom KÃ¶rper)
- Thermo-Langarmtrikot bzw. ganz normaler Synthetik-Fleece Pulli (das Billig-Zeug von Aldi tut's auch )
- HelmmÃ¼tze, am besten mit Windstopper-Material (wichtig, da Ã¼ber den Kopf sehr viel WÃ¤rme verloren geht... daher darf die MÃ¼tze auch gern etwas hochwertiger sein. Gut finde ich z.B. die von Gore)
- Buff-Tuch o.Ã¤. fÃ¼r den Hals
- warme Hanschuhe, am besten mit Windstopper-Material (nicht zu enganliegend!)
- fÃ¼r ganz kalte Tage noch ein paar dÃ¼nne Unterzieh-Handschuhe
- Windstopper-Hose (Tights oder lÃ¤ssig wie jedem beliebt) *ohne* Polster ->  ohne Polster deswegen, weil man so die ganz normale kurze Polsterhose vom Sommer drunter ziehen kann, und die Windstopper-Hose nicht jeden Tag waschen muss... ist gÃ¼nstiger und bequemer fÃ¼r faule Leute
- Windstopper-Jacke: es muss nicht zwingend eine Softshell-Jacke sein, die dÃ¼nne Windstopper-Jacke vom Sommer tut's auch, man muss dann nur eine Schicht mehr drunter ziehen
- dicke Socken, z.B. Skisocken, oder wasserdichte Socken (Sealskinz/Gore) falls die Schuhe nicht wasserdicht sind
- wasserdichte Schuhe, oder evtl normale Schuhe mit wasserdichten Ãberschuhen

Damit und mit dem von Chrige erwÃ¤hnten Zwiebelprinzip hat man schon einen guten Start und kommt ordentlich Ã¼ber die Runden.

Meine Ausstattung bei Temperaturen unter Null sieht dann etwa so aus: 
-SportunterwÃ¤sche (ich bevorzuge Merino, da ich so stark schwitze, dass selbst das beste Synthetik bei mir klatschnass wird... und Merino hÃ¤lt auch nass noch warm, im Gegensatz zu Synthetikklamotten)
- Fleece oder Thermo-Trikot
- dÃ¼nne Sommer-Windstopperjacke
- kurze Sommer-Polstershorts
- Windstopper-Tights
- kurze Sommer-Baggy
- warme Socken
- wasserdichte Wanderschuhe
- HelmmÃ¼tze
- Bufftuch
- warme Handschuhe

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass die zuoberst getragenen Sachen mÃ¶glichst winddicht sind. Wind kÃ¼hlt besonders aus.
Jacken sollte man nicht zu klein kaufen, lieber eine Nummer grÃ¶Ãer, damit noch ein paar "Zwiebel-Klamotten" drunter passen. Wenn die Klamotten auf "press" sitzen, kommt kein isolierendes Luftpolster zwischen den Schichten mehr zustande, und der KÃ¶rper kÃ¼hlt aus.
Auch die Windstopper-Handschuhe kaufe ich lieber eine Nummer zu groÃ, damit noch dÃ¼nne Wollhandschuhe drunter passen. Hat den Vorteil, dass man die sperrigen dicken Handschuhe mal kurz ausziehen kann, ohne sofort eiskalte Finger zu bekommen.
FÃ¼r ein paar Windstopper-Klamotten (Jacke, Hose, MÃ¼tze) kann man gern etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was Hochwertiges kaufen. Wenn man mit Vorjahrs-Modelle in seltsamen Farben Vorlieb nimmt, muss das auch nicht allzu teuer sein. Meine letzte gute Windstopper-Jacke von Gore hab ich fÃ¼r 50â¬ im Ausverkauf erstanden, und Windstopper-Softshell Tights (ebenfalls Gore) gibt's z.B. momentan bei active-out.eu fÃ¼r ca. 90â¬.
Die UnterwÃ¤sche sollte dagegen mÃ¶glichst hauteng anliegen, um die Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen und vom KÃ¶rper wegtransportieren zu kÃ¶nnen.
Bei den Schuhen bzw. Socken oder Ãberschuhen unbedingt auf Wasserdichtigkeit achten! Selbst wenn es nicht von oben nass ist, spritzt es bei Schmuddelwetter meistens von unten hoch, und nasse FÃ¼Ãe werden sofort kalt.

Im Rucksack habe ich fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Touren mindestens ein Wechsel-Unterhemd und wenn's ganz kalt wird auch noch einen Pulli und ein Paar Handschuhe. Wenn man nassgeschwitzt ist, wÃ¤rmt nichts besser als ein Satz frische, trockene Klamotten 

Einkaufen: Ã¼berall da, wo es gerade gÃ¼nstig ist. Das includiert leider fast nie die lokalen SportgeschÃ¤fte  Bleiben die Ã¼blichen Internet-VerdÃ¤chtigen: Hibike, Bike-Discount, Chainreaction, Active-Out, Roseversand, ...


----------



## cherub1509 (7. Oktober 2013)

Super!!!!
Vielen vielen Dank!!!

Dann werde ich mal schauen welche Sommerklamotten ich noch jetzt verwenden kan und was ich noch benötige


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Oktober 2013)

Also ich zieh mich im Winter ebenfalls nach dem Zwiebelprinzip an... 
Wenn's wirklich bitterkalt war, hab ich noch Skiunterwäsche druntergezogen... 
Hab ebenfalls meine kurze gepolsterte drunter... hab die dann um Beinlinge und Kniestrümpfe ergänzt und hatte schon was langes für drunter.

Nicht ganz zufrieden war ich mit meiner langen Hose. War "nur" so ne Softshell-/Windstopper-Hose. War auch schön warm, allerdings wenn die Straßen nass waaren, hatte ich immer nen patschnassen und dadurch eiskalten Hintern. Hab dann über die Softshell noch meine kurze Platzangst gezogen. Sah nicht besonders elegant aus, hat aber das Wasser abgehalten


----------



## BeScary (8. Oktober 2013)

Zwiebel-Look ist bei mir dann auch angesagt.
FiveTens (halten echt warm)
Dicke Socken 
Leggings - BikeShorts drüber
LangarmFunktiionsshirt. Evt. noch ein Kurzarm drüber. Trikot und Jacke
Buff darf auf keinen Fall fehlen und dicke handschuhe und was für warme Ohren natürlich 
Und wenn richtig schnee liegt ziehe ich sogar meine Skijacke an. Aber dafür habe ich dann nur ein dünnes langarmtrikot oder so drunter.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Oktober 2013)

Gerade was Handschuhe angeht: gibt's da Tipps?
Ich habe sehr gute von gore, dick gepolstert und wasserdicht Göre tex. Aber mir frieren darin trotzdem die Finger ab.
Ich bekomme sehr schnell Kalte Hände ...


----------



## scylla (8. Oktober 2013)

Specialized Sub-Zero 
(die zieh ich aber erst ab -10° an, drüber sind die zu warm )


----------



## kater21 (8. Oktober 2013)

Von Ziener gibt es Skihandschuhe mit Primaloft-Futter (oder so ähnlich).
Die sind schon arg warm.

Ansonsten finde ich dünne Seidenhandschuhe zum drunterziehn gut. Gibt in günstig häufig bei Motorradklamottenläden.


----------



## mtbbee (8. Oktober 2013)

Handschuhe nehme unter minus 5 grad das 2 Finger System ala Pearl Izumi Lobster oder Sugoi - sonst was von Gore Bike Wear oder Spezialized ... glaube habe mehr Handschuhe als Radschuhe 
Winterschuhe sind Shimano Winterschuhe und wenn ich länger draussen bin, dann kommen 1x verwendbare Wärmepads rein. Alles andere hat bei mir versagt inkl. Heizsohlen) - an den Füssen bin ich echt ne Frostbeule - liegt wahrscheinlich auch an dem Klickpedalsystem. Wenns mit dem einen dicken Rad für den Winter klappen sollte, kommen da Flatpedals ran und Wanderschuhe.
Sonst wie schon erwähnt: Zwiebelsystem oben rum.
Unten mag ich am meisten meine Gore Winterhose mit Windstopper. Bei dauerhaft unter - 5 grad noch ne Überhose von Gore. Gore passt mir eben im Winter am besten, so wie im Sommer Sugoi ... 
Wichtig ist auch bei mir die Helmunterziehmütze - habe da auch unterschiedliche Dicken.
Mit richtigen Empfehlungen ists schwer, da das Wärmeempfinden einfach zu unterschiedlich ist. Ich fahre bei 10 grad noch mit Knielingen wo andere schon Beinlinge benötigen könnten, aber dafür schon mit Überschuhen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Oktober 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Specialized Sub-Zero
> (die zieh ich aber erst ab -10° an, drüber sind die zu warm )



ahja, die sehen gut aus, werde ich mir mal bestellen !! Danke!


an den Füßen helfen mir übrigens auch diese Einweg-Wärmepads!


apropos, ich habe ein Paar Shimano Winter-Radschuhe mit Klick und Goretex zu verkaufen, Gr. 41 (passen meinen Gr.40 Füßen) zu verkaufen, die stelle ich die Tage mal in den Bikemarkt, viell. hat ja jemand Interesse. Die sind super, aber ich fahre kaum noch mit Klickies, und im Winter gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2013)

Wollunterwäsche  bzw. WollLangarmshirt

Polartec Power Strech-Tight, z.B.

http://www.terrific.de/Markensuche/..._content=pla&gclid=CJ7_uNiXiroCFc7C3god-2QAHQ

und für die Füße bei Fahrten ab 1 Std.

http://www.thermopad.de/de/Waermepads/-6h-Sohlenwaermer-Gr.S/M-1Paar


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2013)

Thema Hose!
bei den momentanen Bedingungen (Nass, Matsch, Baatz) sind die normalen Shorts zu schnell durchnässt. Die richtige Regenhose ziehe ich ungern an...

was empfehlt ihr da?


----------



## scylla (16. November 2013)

von Endura gibt's Hosen mit einem wasserdichten Bereich hintenrum -> MT500 Spray (gibt's in kurz und lang). Ich hatte mir die auch mal bestellt, weil ich dasselbe "Problem" habe wie du, aber nach ca. 1/2 Jahr bei CRC wieder storniert, nachdem sich garnix getan hatte  
Hibike führt die aber mittlerweile auch  vielleicht starte ich dort auch mal einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## contesssa (16. November 2013)

Ich habe die Hose mit dem Einsatz von Endura, die ist einfach spitze...Material genial für alle Wetterlagen. Habe mir deshalb jetzt eine Jacke bestellt....soll von der Atmungsaktivität das Beste sein, was es auf dem Markt momentan gibt


----------



## Sleyvas (16. November 2013)

Ich hab mir die MT500 im Herbst mal gegönnt und bin recht angetan. Popo bleibt vergleichsweise trocken, trägt sich nicht ganz so müllsackmäßig wie normale Regenhosen. Protektoren kann man auch unter die 3/4 noch stopfen. Gerade wenn es matschig wird und vielleicht in normalen Shorts schon etwas frisch ("Knielingwetter"), ist die total super. Wirklichem Regen, den ich leider auch direkt testen durfte, hält das gute Stück dann aber nicht stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2013)

Danke die sieht ja ganz gut aus, auch wenn sie leider öde schwarz ist  Die gibt es nur als Herren Hose, oder? Welche Größe habt ihr denn da?


----------



## Sleyvas (17. November 2013)

Endura gibt es doch quasi nur in öde schwarz. Der einzige farbliche Unterschied sind die Belüftungsnetzeinsätze (bei Mädels pink *grusel*, Männern schwarz). Ich trage sie in S. Die Endura-Hosen "beulen" sich im stehen am Hintern etwas aus, auf dem Bike sitzend passt es aber super. Und der Bund sitzt etwas höher als bei den meisten Damenshorts, die ich so habe. Wirklich warm ist das Teil aber nicht. Ich bin derzeit schon mit einer  Gore-Softshell unterwegs und finde sie nicht zu warm  Aber da tickt ja jeder anders, ich bin bekennende Frostbeule.


----------



## contesssa (17. November 2013)

Naja, bei Jacken greifen die auch schon mal zur Farbenfreude...wollte mir die Jacke in orange bestellen, war aber schon aus. Ist dann doch wieder der Farbton öde geworden. Nehme bei Bikeklamotten meist die Männervariante, weil ich gern etwas Luft zwischen mir und der Jacke/Hose habe ( natürlich nur bei den Überklamotten). Ich trage die Hose jetzt auch noch über Beinlingen und dort, wo Hose ist, ist es eigentlich sehr angenehm. Auch im Sommer kann man sie gut tragen, mir war die auch bei Hitze eigentlich nicht zu warm


----------



## alizah (20. November 2013)

Super!!!!


----------



## future27 (21. November 2013)

Hi Mädels, 

heute ist mein Bekleidungskonzept so gar nicht aufgegangen: 
Es waren ca. 3 ° und trocken, ich zog ein kurzes Trikot an, eine dünne Fleecejacke darüber und einen Windstopper. Eine 3/4 lange Hose ohne Polster, darüber eine Windstopper-Hose, Skisocken, Walking-Schuhe. 

Unten war das Konzept ok. 

Aber am Oberkörper war ich nach den ersten Hügelchen so unter Dampf, dass ich als erstes meine Handschuhe ausgezogen habe, und auch die restlichen 12 km ohne gefahren bin. 

Trotzdem war mir viel zu warm. 

Morgen ziehe ich statt der Fleecejacke wieder meine dünne Wintersoft-Shelljacke an, dass hat in den vergangenen Tagen viel besser funktioniert. Vermutlich ist der Windstopper zu effektiv. 

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## scylla (21. November 2013)

Über Fleece unter Windstopper denke ich bei -13° nach, nicht bei +3° 
Momentan reicht dünnes/ungefüttertes Langarmtrikot + Windstopper noch dicke.
Nett sind Jacken mit abzippbaren Ärmeln. Da kann man die Windstopper-Jacke in eine Windstopper-Weste verwandeln und muss nicht die Handschuhe ausziehen für die Wärmeregulierung.


----------



## madre (27. November 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Gerade was Handschuhe angeht: gibt's da Tipps?
> Ich habe sehr gute von gore, dick gepolstert und wasserdicht Göre tex. Aber mir frieren darin trotzdem die Finger ab.
> Ich bekomme sehr schnell Kalte Hände ...



Wirklich, wirklich warm halten Angler Neopren Handshuhe.Habe ich mir mal geholt .. sind mir aber einfach zu warm. Wobei ich beim biken irgendwie nie kalte Hände bekomme.

http://www.amazon.de/DAM-3mm-Neopre...804&sr=8-7&keywords=angler+neopren+handschuhe

Preislich liegen die natürlich auch extrem gut mit 8   Kann man also mal einfach testen . Angenehmener zu tragen sind sie mit dünnen Unterzieh Handschuhen.


----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2013)

Wie fallen die von der Größe her aus? Beim Link gibt es nur 'M'. Ich trage so immer Größe 7 bei Handschuhe. Ich hab alle mögliche ausprobiert - bisher frieren meine Hände - egal ob 10 EUR preiwerte Handschuhe bei Amazon oder teuer gekaufte  'Lobster'. Die Neopren habe ich aber noch nicht gekauft - die kriegt man auch wahrschein im Arbeitskleidung Läden.

Die haben auch welche mit aufklappbare Fingerteil - oooh sehr gut - http://www.amazon.de/DAM-Neopren-Handschuh-hellgrün-S/dp/B000VBBOVM/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## mtbbee (27. November 2013)

@HiFi XS, Du hast selbst in den Lobstern kühle Hände? Die ziehe ich erst bei unter minus 5 grad an. 
Das Wärmeempfinden ist ja immer sehr unterschiedlich, ich bin ja auch so eher eine Frostbeule an Händen und Füssen. Für die Füsse habe ich glaube ich inzwischen eine gute aber leider teure Lösung gefunden .... Zu den Handschuhen fällt mir dann nur sowas ein: http://www.45nrth.com/products/softgoods/cobrafist
Gibts von anderen Herstellern auch günstiger, 45nrth ist recht preisintensiv


----------

